# Do you recognize this mold?



## Lynnz (Apr 23, 2016)

Firstly sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, I really wasn't sure where to put it. I purchased several of these molds from the USA and LOVE them. I have a new computer and no loner have the link for these molds which I bought about five years ago. It was a guy in the USA and I cannot find him via google search for silicon soap molds. Does anyone recognize this mold? I had a triple log mold as well but gave it to another soaper when I decided to stop selling . TIA to anyone who can give me the link for this wonderful craftsman I love these molds.


----------



## Relle (Apr 23, 2016)

Lynnz, you could probably get a wood worker up your way to make that, it doesn't look to difficult to copy. Maybe someone from a Mens Shed type place would help you out.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 23, 2016)

I have someone that can do the boxes for me but I would like the liners as they are the nicest I have used. I wonder if he is still in buisness. His daughter lived in Melbourne I remember but that dosen't help LOL


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2016)

Lynnz, they look very similar to mine that I bought many years ago from the Upland company, but I think it's more than five years that they've been out of business. I think you would be very happy with the molds from Nurture Soaps, here https://nurturesoap.com/19-soap-molds  I've bought their molds and I think they compare very well to the ones from Upland, which were the first I ever bought, and love dearly. By the way, from your picture, I see you had the same thing happen as I did. After using the mold for a while, I was upset when trying to put it back into the wooden box, and noticed that the sides were bowed, and even when filled with soap batter, there were those "ripples". But oddly, when I took it out of the box, it was straight! So I finally figured out that the mold wasn't bowed at all, it had simply stretched, lengthwise, with use. So I removed one of the wooden ends of the box, and replaced it with a much thinner piece of wood, so now the mold had room to straighten itself out, and no more ripples. So if you buy a mold, intending to build your own box, you may want to make the box slightly longer than the mold, or have some way to adjust the end, to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 23, 2016)

I would recommend the Nurture molds as well. The silicone liner in your mold looks to be the same as the one that Nurture uses. You can purchase just the liners and have the boxes made, as an option.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2016)

I third the Nurture molds. I have 6 and they are awesome. No regrets at all


----------



## JuneP (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's a link to a page on Etsy that shows wood soap molds, some with silicone liners. One of the molds looks like yours but I believe it states that you can use Nurtures liners with it.
https://www.etsy.com/search?q=wood soap mold with silicone liner


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2016)

Lynn- I'd recognize that mold anywhere (I have the same one)- it's is an awesome Woodfield mold, built by a master woodcrafter, and sold with an absolutely awesome pink silicone liner (the only one I'm able to CPOP in without getting blisters on my soap, as a matter of fact). It cost me a pretty penny, but it was (and still is) worth every single one of them. Sadly, Mr. Woodfield is no longer in business. It's really too bad, because he sure knew how to make a most excellent mold and liner.

Edited to add his Facebook page where he announced  he was closing up shop: https://www.facebook.com/Woodfields-171176782912390/





IrishLass


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 24, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I would recommend the Nurture molds as well. The silicone liner in your mold looks to be the same as the one that Nurture uses. You can purchase just the liners and have the boxes made, as an option.


Thanks I am going to give them a go


shunt2011 said:


> I third the Nurture molds. I have 6 and they are awesome. No regrets at all


Awesome thanks for the recommendation 


JuneP said:


> Here's a link to a page on Etsy that shows wood soap molds, some with silicone liners. One of the molds looks like yours but I believe it states that you can use Nurtures liners with it.
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=wood soap mold with silicone liner


Awesome thanks for t your reply off to Nurtures it is 


IrishLass said:


> Lynn- I'd recognize that mold anywhere (I have the same one)- it's is an awesome Woodfield mold, built by a master woodcrafter, and sold with an absolutely awesome pink silicone liner (the only one I'm able to CPOP in without getting blisters on my soap, as a matter of fact). It cost me a pretty penny, but it was (and still is) worth every single one of them. Sadly, Mr. Woodfield is no longer in business. It's really too bad, because he sure knew how to make a most excellent mold and liner.
> 
> Edited to add his Facebook page where he announced  he was closing up shop: https://www.facebook.com/Woodfields-171176782912390/
> 
> ...





navigator9 said:


> Lynnz, they look very similar to mine that I bought many years ago from the Upland company, but I think it's more than five years that they've been out of business. I think you would be very happy with the molds from Nurture Soaps, here https://nurturesoap.com/19-soap-molds  I've bought their molds and I think they compare very well to the ones from Upland, which were the first I ever bought, and love dearly. By the way, from your picture, I see you had the same thing happen as I did. After using the mold for a while, I was upset when trying to put it back into the wooden box, and noticed that the sides were bowed, and even when filled with soap batter, there were those "ripples". But oddly, when I took it out of the box, it was straight! So I finally figured out that the mold wasn't bowed at all, it had simply stretched, lengthwise, with use. So I removed one of the wooden ends of the box, and replaced it with a much thinner piece of wood, so now the mold had room to straighten itself out, and no more ripples. So if you buy a mold, intending to build your own box, you may want to make the box slightly longer than the mold, or have some way to adjust the end, to prevent this from happening again.


Irishlass has anyone told you lately how seriously awesome you are, thanks for the tip


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 25, 2016)

You're very welcome!  


IrishLass


----------

